
Dog breeds really do have distinct personalities–and they’re rooted in DNA - Dowwie
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/01/dog-breeds-really-do-have-distinct-personalities-and-they-re-rooted-dna
======
mimixco
I tried the survey tool mentioned in the OP with my own dogs and it's actually
pretty cool. It compares your responses on a number of behavioral questions
with other dogs of the same breed. Check it out...

[https://vetapps.vet.upenn.edu/cbarq/](https://vetapps.vet.upenn.edu/cbarq/)

